# I am unable to download any torrent file through any software.!Solve my problem



## Aladin

Hello.
I download many torrent softwares like BitTorrent,uTorrent,Vuze but all the softwares are not woking on my computer. I tried many files to download.
here is a pictures all softwares show same statistics. Time is going elasped but there is not 1bit download. it is showing infinity time to download.

PLease solve my this problem. I am using cable internet connection.
but I think it does not effect because all files I can download from the internet.


----------



## ScOuT

What kind of files are you trying to download?

Before discussing torrents please read the forum rules.

http://www.computerforum.com/4905-r...illegal-downloading-copyrighted-material.html
http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html

I am not saying that you are breaking rules but many people will see it that way. Perception is everything. There are good torrents that are used legally...but the majority are used for illegal downloading.


----------



## Euklid

There are mmo games that are free to play (like Atlantica Online). And the download is around 6 to 9 GB. So the developers release a torrent file of the game download. Many people are using torrents for distributing legal files.

Back to original topic. Who is your internet provider?

In Canada, torrents are being throttled. You might have to wait for the hours of 2am to 8am so that you can complete a download. Those are the designated off-peak hours for DSL customers with Bell, and it also effects any of their DSL resellers. I'm not sure what the deal is with throttling and cable.


----------



## Aladin

There is no any illigle file that I am downloading it is just a solution manual of a book.
and I also tried many other files to check whether my required file is not downloading properly but every file behaves same like this.


----------



## ScOuT

All 3 programs do not work? That is weird 

Have you tried unistalling them and then installing them again? I am not sure how much if any that will help but it might be worth a shot


----------



## chrisalv14

Some files on P2P Sharing and clients are Illegal and can get you banned from your ISP .

" Illegal downloading in the UK has become a massive threat to the music and film industries. In 1997, 78 million singles were sold in the UK; last year, it was just 8.6m. It is estimated that half the population has engaged in some sort of nefarious downloading in the last five years. "


----------



## ScOuT

chrisalv14 said:


> Some files on P2P Sharing and clients are Illegal and can get you banned from your ISP .



They actually started doing that in Germany also. There is a big crack down on illegal downloading from certain places and people using certain software. I know a few people who used to download everything...not near as easy as it once was.

Even though you and many others are using it for a legal reasons...maybe you got caught in the new regulations?


----------



## chrisalv14

ScOuT said:


> Even though you and many others are using it for a legal reasons...maybe you got caught in the new regulations?



*I certainly agree. Downloading softwares, movies, games, music etc is not worth it. Spend real money to get them (at least it saves you from being banned from your ISP - Possibly prosecuted even!!  

Anyways, Good luck to you if you get a Letter through the post from your ISP *


----------



## Fatback

chrisalv14 said:


> *I certainly agree. Downloading softwares, movies, games, music etc is not worth it. Spend real money to get them (at least it saves you from being banned from your ISP - Possibly prosecuted even!!
> 
> Anyways, Good luck to you if you get a Letter through the post from your ISP *



Not every body has money to spend for $65 games and $30 for software $0.99 a song.  I don't support downloading illegal stuff but I sure don't have a problem seeing why people do it or do I have a problem with the doing it.

Just giving my opinion here


----------



## Vizy

To help the op.....

Have you forwarded your ports correctly? Use uTorrent. On the bottom is there a yellow exclamation mark? Go here.

www.seemyport.info

and type in the port that you find in the uTorrent speed guide. Tell us the results.


----------

